# DeBuyer carbon steel versus Mineral B lines



## chiffonodd

Going through various kitchen gear to put on the wedding registry . . . I've never used a carbon steel fry pan (have vollrath and AC stainless), but I know that DeBuyer is very highly recommended. 

Does anyone have thoughts on the differences between their basic carbon steel and Mineral B lines? I'm talking these two pans:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ECQ83M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00462QP0W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I am finding some conflicting info online as to whether the Mineral B line would be considered carbon steel. Basically I am confused about these pans' relative strengths, weaknesses, uses, etc. Can't tell if they're apples and oranges or what.

Would appreciate any thoughts! Thanks KKF. :cookingegg:


----------



## EdipisReks

I've owned both. The Mineral B is coated in bees wax. That's about the only difference. Finish on the handles may be different (can't remember), but if so, it's cosmetic. No real reason to get the Mineral B, as you'll be removing the wax to use the pan. Both will require seasoning, but there are many resources here about it. Anybody who says Mineral B isn't carbon steel doesn't know what they are talking about. Avoid the Force Blue line, as they are thinner.


----------



## daveb

I've a Mineral B and a Blue(?) Carbon Crepe pan. Both are good. IMHO Mineral B is the better pan. Seasons better, a little more weight, better construction. The Blue carbon will do the job. The Mineral B does it better. Also have a couple Mineral B skillets that I like a lot. "Chef's" catalog and/or "Cutlery and More" occasionally have sale prices that are better than Amazon.

When you're ready there's a link used here a lot on seasoning the pans.

Note: I think "Blue" is de Buyer's name for their basic carbon pan.


----------



## EdipisReks

The Blue is Force Blue. I'm assuming that the non-Mineral B pan is Carbone, which is the same thickness as Mineral B. The US sellers are kind of confusing.


----------



## chiffonodd

Thanks for the info gentlemen. I kept running into descriptions of the mineral B as being "99% iron" or "made from soft spun iron," while the other line was repeatedly referred to simply as "carbon steel." I know steel is mostly iron anyway so not sure how descriptive this really is? Wasn't sure why they seemed to be emphasizing the iron content in one and carbon content in the other. Marketing??


----------



## EdipisReks

Translation/marketing issues.


----------



## mark76

I don't want to hijack this thread, but now the OP also asks about the material of the DeBuyer pans: does anyone know what the difference is between the material a carbon DeBuyer pan is made of and cast iron? A DeBuyer is probably made of a plate (at least that's how it looks) and not cast, but does that matter?


----------



## Karl

A while ago I was in the same situation and wondered about the differences between the mineral B and the carbon steel DeBuyer pans. I ended up visiting a store that had them both in stock. 

They are very similar but as Dave suggests the mineral B is a little thicker (heavier) and possibly have better F&F. The store owner absolutely recommended the mineral B for me as I have an induction stove. The slightly thicker bottom in the mineral B don't warp as easily on an induction stove as the carboon pans. This matters less if you use a gas burner.

They are both made from a plate, not cast. I chose the mineral B and have been very happy whith my choice.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I have the mineral B as well, got a whole bunch (like 13 different sizes/styles) and a few extras for gift giving on sale. I'd have to agree with the other comments as it's basically what I read while researching (I believe chow hound had a lot on the topic).

IIRC they are all at least 2.5mm thick but the fry pans 26cm and larger are 3.0mm. The little yellow thing in the handle seems to be silicon and should be able to take high temps, I usually pop it out when seasoning.

It's next to impossible to remove ALL of the beeswax unless you want to use some sort of harsh cleaner/detergent which I would advise against, the little bit that remains helps to season (kitchen smells a bit like honey when seasoning). Another thing I didn't like was their seasoning instructions. I saw one of their videos and read the pamphlet written in broken English, one said to heat a 1mm of oil, the other 1cm of oil (just until it smokes if I recall). Regardless of how much you use, I found the bottom of the pan gets hot and forces the oil up the pan (heat rises) but the walls of the pan are cooler so resist this and you are left with a gummy mess of partially polymerized oil forming a ring around your pan. Perhaps it'd work better on gas, but I just said eff it and seasoned like a CI pan in the oven several times to get a good foundation built up.


----------



## daveb

EdipisReks said:


> The Blue is Force Blue. I'm assuming that the non-Mineral B pan is Carbone, which is the same thickness as Mineral B. The US sellers are kind of confusing.



Google fu on the de Buyer is not for the timid. I did a good bit of it and also had access to retailer catalogs and industry reps. My take-away is that the Blue (Force Blue?) is the basic carbon steel pan that is competitive with the Paderno, Mineral B is better pan as described above, and Carbone is approx the same as Mineral B but marketed in Europe.

Could be wrong.

But if you're registering for wedding gifts, suggest you push the easy button and go for the Min B. Your friends can go online and buy it and everybody is happy. And you can spend your energy trying not to wear a Tux.


----------



## chinacats

The mineral pans (as stated) are a bit thicker. I have both though actually use the blue steel more often...not sure why but you do have to be a bit more careful with the heat so as not to scorch anything. The mineral pans are also heavier due to the thickness--in a large pan full of food that can make a difference to some people.

On a side note, my most used is a blue steel country pan.


----------



## _PixelNinja

daveb said:


> Google fu on the de Buyer is not for the timid. I did a good bit of it and also had access to retailer catalogs and industry reps. My take-away is that the Blue (Force Blue?) is the basic carbon steel pan that is competitive with the Paderno, Mineral B is better pan as described above, and Carbone is approx the same as Mineral B but marketed in Europe.
> 
> Could be wrong.



That is correct. Force Bleu is the inferior range (thinner) while Carbone Plus and Mineral B are the upper-range products with the latter having a different handle and a bee's wax treatment. For the money, at least here in Europe, the Carbone Plus is the better deal.


----------



## Asteger

2-3 years back, the West Elm site in the States had some very low prices on de Buyer, and I bought a few. Very happy with 'em, though I see now that they're discontinued.

On the underside, they're stamped 'west elm MARKET' by de Buyer made in France. I'm guessing they're Carbone Plus. Does anyone know if this is correct?

Plenty thick. Great pans.


----------



## chiffonodd

daveb said:


> But if you're registering for wedding gifts, suggest you push the easy button and go for the Min B. Your friends can go online and buy it and everybody is happy. And you can spend your energy trying not to wear a Tux.



FTW. solution found lol


----------



## boomchakabowwow

congrats to the nuptials


----------



## chiffonodd

boomchakabowwow said:


> congrats to the nuptials



Thank you  she wants like bedspreads and pillow cases and stuff on the registry but I want kitchen stuff haha . . . Ah, marriage.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

chiffonodd said:


> Thank you  she wants like bedspreads and pillow cases and stuff on the registry but I want kitchen stuff haha . . . Ah, marriage.


hahah.

my wife was the worst..she talked me into a "no-gifts" wedding. wow..i think some folks donated to a cause under our name. 

does your fiance cook?


----------



## chiffonodd

boomchakabowwow said:


> hahah.
> 
> my wife was the worst..she talked me into a "no-gifts" wedding. wow..i think some folks donated to a cause under our name.
> 
> does your fiance cook?



Like once! On our third date, some awesome southwest brisket thingie but never since. I think it was a trap lol. It's okay though now I'm the cook :cooking:


----------

